# what qualifies as a heavily planted aquarium?



## PFC Foust

I have 4 large plants(reaches the top of the water) 5 medium plants( reaches about halfway up the water) and 8 small plants(barely sprouted to less than 4 inches), all in my ten gallon tank. I use eco-complete substrate to a depth of 4 inches, and all plants are rooted directly to the substrate. Near as i can tell, that qualifies as a "planted aquarium" , but does the above mentioned amount of plants qualify as a "heavily planted" aquarium? 

Being new to forums about aquariums, not aquariums**, this is a question of terminology, not theory or practice.

**I am not an aquarium expert, and i am more than open to suggestions and critisism.


----------



## Mikaila31

IMO Heavily planted is when you can't see the gravel anymore and no plant is smaller than 4" in your tank at least.......


----------



## daniel89

I would say it depends on the tank which depends on how many plants will qualify your tank as heavily planted or not. In your situation I would say yes.

But that's my opinion and someone might disagree with me as to them you would need more plants to qualify as a heavily planted tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Yep that's exactly right, In My Opinion.

heavily planted... if the fish look like they are the decorations while the plants are the reason the tank exists, then it's heavily planted. Just the opposite of a fishtank.


----------



## lohachata

moderately heavily planted tank................


----------



## Mikaila31

I like that definition OldSalt . 

You can definitely get more plants in there, because there is always room for more plants. But there is a line where heavily planted ends and the swamp begins.... Occasionally swamps happen, where you really need to work on the tank, just so the silly fish can have room to swim.:fish: 

edit: sig test


----------



## daniel89

mines on the way to be heavily planted im in the process atm 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/26836-questions-about-some-my-plants-o.html


----------



## Toshogu

bastards mentioned swamp.... got me looking into brackish missippi systems. Might get rid of all my fish and start the tank fresh with crawdad and other native species... bleh. I like the idea of a swamp tank.


----------



## emc7

No, Tosh, you don't break down an existing tank, you add another one. Who taught you MTS, anyway?


----------

